# Ever heard of this?



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

I took Dottie in this morning to be spayed. The vet just called and had her opened up on the table and said he couldn't find Dot's uterus. He said: I don't want to cut because this may be the bladder. She seems to have a very small and undeveloped uterus for a dog her age. (7 months). I was a little taken aback. This vet is very reputable and spayed my other Hav, Beanie at about 6.5 months old. He said that I would have to wait until Dottie went into heat to have her spayed so that he could find the uterus. Has anyone out there every had this experience with their Havs? It's a little alarming. At least, he said he would forward the cost to the next surgery. But, my poor little Dottie!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor Dottie. I can't believe she was anesthesized, cut and put back together for nothing. I guess the up size is that he didn't cut her bladder. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Poor Dottie. Hope she springs back from this.
I do not know about vet work but I would imagine something like this could happen.
Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor baby. Mig and Pixie are sending lickies to feel better soon.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I still haven't had Nina spayed. It might be awhile now I read this. I am so sorry she had to go through this. I hope she feels better soon. How big is she? Nina is about 7 lb, on the smaller side for Havanese.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Never heard of that problem but on the upside it is better to spay later than earlier. Sex hormones signals when the bones stop growing and spaying/neutering earlier than when a dog is fully mature cuts off signal the bones continue to grow more than they would normally..


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, Dottie is back home and recuperating; she is in her "Go Giants" onesie...and sleeping soundly (with just a little Tramadol before bedtime) and is eating again; light portions. Now the interesting thing is: the vet said he could find no ovaries, no uterus. This vet has done thousands of spays and has only seen something similar once in his lifetime: a dog with just one ovary; no uterus at all and the dog never went into heat. My vet's surgical nurse, said that during the spay, she felt two little lumps in Dottie's groin which she thought might be undescended testicles. So, we have a rainbow child...I called the breeder and she said she had never heard of this in her pups; I suppose it can happen; it happens in humans, why not dogs? Anyway, I am thankful that nothing was cut (like a ureter); we will wait to see if Dottie goes into heat. The vet doesn't think she will.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Anna: Dottie is 7 months old and almost 10 lbs. She is a big dog, at least compared to her buddy, Beanie, my other Hav, who was spayed at the same age...Beanie is 3 and is 8 lbs full grown. I just don't want Dottie to have to go through this again...and I am praying she doesn't go into heat. If she has no ovaries or uterus...obviously she won't. I just can't believe that my vet, so experienced, is wrong about this and somehow missed them. So thankful he didn't cut a ureter or something. As for now, we are watching her, feeding her, snapping her in and out of her onesie when she has to go outside. She is moving very slowly, not her usual bouncy self -- Beanie has been very respectful; not jumping on her and chasing her, but just sitting aside and watching her too. The vet gave me her last baby tooth (the right canine) as a souvenir...it fell out during the surgery; also she got a nail trim...and microchipped. So that was good.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Beanie said:


> Anyway, I am thankful that nothing was cut (like a ureter); we will wait to see if Dottie goes into heat. The vet doesn't think she will.


That would be nice! I hope she doesn't need to go under again.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to read Dottie is recouping and looking cute in her onesie.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Beanie said:


> Anna: Dottie is 7 months old and almost 10 lbs. She is a big dog, at least compared to her buddy, Beanie, my other Hav, who was spayed at the same age...Beanie is 3 and is 8 lbs full grown. I just don't want Dottie to have to go through this again...and I am praying she doesn't go into heat. If she has no ovaries or uterus...obviously she won't. I just can't believe that my vet, so experienced, is wrong about this and somehow missed them. So thankful he didn't cut a ureter or something. As for now, we are watching her, feeding her, snapping her in and out of her onesie when she has to go outside. She is moving very slowly, not her usual bouncy self -- Beanie has been very respectful; not jumping on her and chasing her, but just sitting aside and watching her too. The vet gave me her last baby tooth (the right canine) as a souvenir...it fell out during the surgery; also she got a nail trim...and microchipped. So that was good.


 That is very interesting. I'm sorry she had to go threw all that. Beanie sounds like a sweet sister. She doesn't lift her leg to go potty does she?


----------

